# ou est le fichier de configuration des adresses IP ?



## Pierre Bouvier (26 Janvier 2002)

je suis à la recherche du fichiers de configuration dans lequel on déclare l'adresse IP de la machine.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## WS95000 (26 Janvier 2002)

Pour Debian Linux,
/etc/network/interfaces


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (26 Janvier 2002)

merci mais j'avais oublié de préciser que je le cherche pour MacOsX


----------



## ocrteam (27 Janvier 2002)

En prenant ce qu'il y a dans l'autre post: /private/etc/networks ?

est-ce ce ficher ?


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (27 Janvier 2002)

non celui là ne donne que l'adresse de la loopback


----------



## WS95000 (27 Janvier 2002)

Je ne connais pas OS X. Mais d'une manière générale unix, là où il y a loopback, il y a aussi les config d'autres interfaces. Chez moi, c'est comme suit:

&gt; cat /etc/network/interfaces
# /etc/network/interfaces -- configuration file for ifup(8), ifdown(8)

# The loopback interface
iface lo inet loopback

# (network, broadcast and gateway are optional)
iface eth0 inet static
        address 169.254.0.4
        netmask 255.255.255.0
        network 169.254.0.0
        broadcast 169.254.0.255
        gateway 169.254.0.2

la 1ère carte ethernet étant eth0.

Si tu ajoutais XXX eth0 YYY ZZZ dans /private/etc/networks ...

[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par WS95000]


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (27 Janvier 2002)

cela aurrait été  trop simple

c'est bien sur le premier endroit où je suis aller chercher mais non point de réglage d'adresse ip pour la carte ethernet (en0 pour macOs x)
j'en perd mon unix, car c'est à peu près le seul fichier de conf que je n'ai pas réussi à identifier


----------



## hl (27 Janvier 2002)

Est-ce que par hasard ça ne setrouverait pas dans un fichier caché ?


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (27 Janvier 2002)

et bien alors il est bien caché et tous mes ls -a sont restés vains

[27 janvier 2002 : message édité par Pierre Bouvier]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

tu ne chercherais pas ceci par hasard?

/private/var/db/SystemConfiguration/preferences.xml

sinon pour voir tes parametres actuels:
ifconfig -a

il y a aussi des choses dans ta base netinfo

niutil -list / /machines
niutil -read / /machines/localhost


----------



## WS95000 (28 Janvier 2002)

Je ne m'attendais pas à voir tant de particularités dans OS X et encore moins l'utilisation d'XML dans ce contexte !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

dans macosx il y a souvent 2 ou 3 facons de faire.

il y a les flat files, dans /etc, a la BSD
netinfo, qui permet d'etre accessible par le reseau,
et fichiers xml.

comme ces information sont saisies par l'utilisateur dans Preferences.app, elle sont sauvee et lu au boot dans ce fichier xml, mais l'os va voir a d'autres endroits, et ne se contante pas de ca.

c'est la meme chose pour se connecter a un serveur NIS ou NIS+, il y a netinfo ou les /etc/ypbind.

cela dit je n'y suis pour rien


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (28 Janvier 2002)

merci  c'est exactement cela que je cherchais


----------

